# Problem mit Maden...



## Grymloq (22. Juni 2008)

Hey..
Immer wenn ich mir beim Angelgeschäft Maden kaufe und sie dann auch in den Kühlschrank stelle verpuppen die sich immer nach kürzester Zeit...
Weiß wer was ich dagegen machen Kann kann ich auch mit diesen puppen angeln??
herlichen dank für antworten
lg Gry,loq


----------



## welsman (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

wie lange dauert es denn bis zum Kühlschrank?Bei mir verpuppen die sich eig. relativ langsam,außer ich stell die in die Sonne bzw. dahin wo es wärmer ist.Ich wechsel aber auch immer das Zeugs in dem die Maden drinne sind,dann stinken die auch nicht mehr.


----------



## bolli (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Wenn die Maden sich schnell verpuppen, dann hat der Händler
Dir alte verkauft. 
Frische Maden halten im Kühlschrank eine ganze Weile.


----------



## Brassenfan (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

also wie bolli schon sagt da würd dir dein händler alte maden verkauft haben, ich hälter meine maden bis zu 3 wochen im kühlschrank. und zu der frage ob du mit den puppen ( castern ) angeln kannst, ja aber nimm ambesten nur die hellbraunen frisch verpuppten den die dunklen schwinnen und das ist auch ein zeichen das sie nicht mehr frisch sind. zum hältern selbst nach dem kaufen siebe ich die maden und verpass ihnen neues sägemehl und dan kommen sie in den kühlschrank. hoffe konnte dir ein bischen helfen #h


----------



## KarpfenDenis (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

manche Leute wollen extra nur Castern haben ...

Gruß Denis


----------



## Brassenfan (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

her damit ! castern sind ein prima köder um größere fische aus einem schwarm zu fangen aber nur solange sie frisch sind und nicht schwimmen :m


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



Brassenfan schrieb:


> her damit ! castern sind ein prima köder um größere fische aus einem schwarm zu fangen aber nur solange sie frisch sind und nicht schwimmen :m



Ja,so ist es, kann ich nur bestätigen.
Habe heute erst mit Caster ein 33cm Rotauge aus der Ruhr gezogen. Ist zwar jetzt nicht so riesig aber besser als gar nichts.
Ich tue Caster aber auch noch immer ins Futter mit rein.


----------



## Brassenfan (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

beim stippen auf döbel und brassen habe ich mit castern beste erfahrungen gemacht aber auch auf große rotaugen ein super köder ! und im futter sind sie für mich ein muss also kann die nur weiter empfelen :vik:


----------



## Grymloq (23. Juni 2008)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Dann mal danke für die vielen Antworten werde ein paar der Tipps gleich mal ausprobieren...
und meine Maden in zukunft woanders kaufen...^^


----------



## strawinski (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

stell mal deinen kühlschrank auf 6 grad, dann bleiben sie..brauchen halt ne halbe stunde zum wiederbeleben in der sonne...verpuppen sich auch net soschnell. der vorteil ist, du kannst nen halben liter gleich holen und kost nur 2,50...hab auch lang gebraucht das rauszu finden.


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



strawinski schrieb:


> stell mal deinen kühlschrank auf 6 grad, dann bleiben sie..brauchen halt ne halbe stunde zum wiederbeleben in der sonne...verpuppen sich auch net soschnell. der vorteil ist, du kannst nen halben liter gleich holen und kost nur 2,50...hab auch lang gebraucht das rauszu finden.


 
Moin

Dann lass dir mal von gründler der schon tausende liter gezüchtet hat sagen, 6 grad sind nicht "Madengerecht".

0-2 grad und sie halten bis zu 3-4 Monaten.

Tauwürmer Dendros werden bei 4-6 grad gehalten.

Pinkis auch 0-2 grad

Squads 2-4 grad.

lg


----------



## Brummel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Hi Grymloq,

dagegen wirst Du wenig machen können, manchmal erwischst Du eben ein bisschen ältere Maden, hab zur Zeit welche im Kühlschrank die sind 4,5 Wochen alt und frisch und munter|supergri.
Gab aber auch schon welche die konnten nach 3 Tagen schon fliegen.
Anzusehen ist ihr Alter den Maden im Laden nicht, jedenfalls nicht von mir, aber wie gesagt sind ein paar Caster dazwischen auch nicht verkehrt:m.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Das alter erkennt man am Magen der Maden,der schwarze fleck in der Made,ist er noch da sind es frische Maden,ist der schwarze fleck weg sind es alte.

Der Magen (Fleck) brauch bis zu 4 Wochen ehe er sich auflöst,dann sind sie kurz vorm verpuppen,was durch 0-2grad extrem verzögert wird.


Da im Bild seht ihr eine frische (die in der mitte) eine halbfrische (die rote) und eine alte ohne Magen,eben kurz am Kühler gewesen damit ihr unterschied seht.

Kein Fleck/Magen = keine frischen Maden.

lg


----------



## Brummel (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Nabend Gründler,

danke für die "Abhandlung", das Verpuppen hoffe ich aber morgen apprupt unterbrechen zu können falls hier endlich mal die Gewitter nachlassen .

Gruß Torsten #h


----------



## gründler (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Hab euch nen Bild angehängt,Posting davor.


lg


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Dann lass dir mal von gründler der schon tausende liter gezüchtet hat sagen, 6 grad sind nicht "Madengerecht".
> 
> ...


 

das wußte ich bislang nicht, danke...ich trau mich jedoch nicht an solche Temperaturen ran...najai st ja irgendwie ein "Verbrauchsmaterial" und da komm ich zeitlich mit der Temp. gut hin aber interessant zu wissen:k


----------



## Slick (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



gründler schrieb:


> Das alter erkennt man am Magen der Maden,der schwarze fleck in der Made,ist er noch da sind es frische Maden,ist der schwarze fleck weg sind es alte.
> 
> Der Magen (Fleck) brauch bis zu 4 Wochen ehe er sich auflöst,dann sind sie kurz vorm verpuppen,was durch 0-2grad extrem verzögert wird.
> 
> ...



Danke gründler fürs Bild.

Hab vorgestern 1 Liter Maden am Hitzetod(Auto) verloren.#q
Bei einem Preis von 6 Euro pro Liter.


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

deswegen ist es interessant zu sehen, wie die sich unterkühlt verhalten. in der prallen sonne brauchen die ne halbe stunde bevor sie sich bewegen..


----------



## wusel345 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Moin strawinski,

sag jetzt bitte nicht, du musstest drei (3) Jahre überlegen, um Grymloq eine Antwort auf seine Frage zu geben? 

Schau mal auf das Datum des letzten Post´s von Grymloq (23.06.2008)! 

Gruß und Petri, Rüdiger |supergri


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

ja ich weiß aber ich bin erst gestern über den Thread gestolpert


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Moin

Im übrigen werden seit einigen Jahren alle Maden Vakum verschweißt bevor sie zum Händler kommen.

Sie fallen dadurch in eine art starre,werden lang und "weich" fast wie tot,stellt man sie aber 2 Std.bei 20grad irgendwo offen hin erwachen sie wieder aus ihrem Schlaf.

So hält man die todesrate und das verpuppen beim transport unter kontrolle. 

Die 0-2 grad schaden Maden nicht,klar gibt es auch mal nen paar tote verpuppte aber sie halten so extrem lange.

Am besten ist wenn sie im Gemüsefach liegen in einer offenen Wanne Behälter.....ohne Deckel,wenn genug Sägemehl drin ist kriechen die auch nicht raus,unterkühlt verhalten sie sich fast genau so wie Vakumverpackt,sie werden leicht weich und sehen fast tot aus (sind sie aber nicht).

Auch die feuchtigkeit im Gemüsefach tut ihnen gut,(wennn sie offen lagern),sie verlieren nämlich ständig Wasser,und schrumpfen dadurch ein bißchen ein mit der zeit,das Gemüsefach hilft dabei das sie nicht zu schnell schrumpfen.

Nur ab und zu Sägemehl erneuern wenn es zu nass geworden ist,und tote verpuppte aussieben.....

Und immer nur die mit zum Angeln nehmen die man auch ungefähr brauch,rest bleibt zuhause im Kühler,muss dazu sagen ich habe ja fast immer bis zu 10 liter zuhause (wegen Team Wettkämpfe....),jemand der nur ne Dose kauft mit ner Handvoll kann die komplett mitnehmen,kauft man in litern läßt man die daheim die man net brauch.

lg#h

Ps: Wer mehr wissen möchte über Maden,in die Boardsuche Maden Züchten,Rote Maden....etc.eingeben,da hab ich schon etliches niedergeschrieben die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

@strawinski: Um die aus ihrer Starre zu erwecken, reicht meistens etwas Spucke aus. Nach zwei bis drei Minuten in der Backentasche sind die fit wie'n Turnschuh, darfst halt nur nicht zwischendurch schlucken:m


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

danke honeyball hab ich schon probiert aber mit glühwein im mund belebt sich alles schneller


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

schmeckt auch besser :m


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

und dann das lustige torkeln der maden am haken unter wasser.....


----------



## Downbeat (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

ABER Vorsicht, Whisky können se nicht haben. Aber eingelegte Maden fangen auch.


----------



## TheFisherking (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Das mit dem Gemüsefach ist ja wohl sowas von eklig.
Schönen Dank wird meine Frau sagen und mir eins auf den Deckel hauen, wenn sie die Teile im Kühlschrank zwischen Tomaten und Chicoree entdeckt 

Ich hau die immer im Großbehälter mit viel Sägespähnen ins Eisfach.
Dort halten sie ca einen Monat gut aus. 
Vor dem Angeln werden sie dann einen Tag im normalen Kühlschrank aklimatisiert und dann sind sie wieder aktiv.


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Das mit dem Gemüsefach ist ja wohl sowas von eklig.
> Schönen Dank wird meine Frau sagen und mir eins auf den Deckel hauen, wenn sie die Teile im Kühlschrank zwischen Tomaten und Chicoree entdeckt


 

Alles ne Erziehungssache,meist hat man ja 2-3-4 Gemüsefächer,da reserviert man sich eins nur für Maden.

Ich habe extra 2 Kühler für Köder im Keller habe das Problem nicht,und selbst wenn ich sie in normalen packe hier sagt keiner was von wegen ekelig..... alles Gewohnheitssache und wie erwähnt Erziehung ^^

lg


----------



## Honeyball (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

...ab und zu züchte ich auch ein paar in meinen Bauchfalten


boah,nee, jetzt wird's wirklich eklig


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...ab und zu züchte ich auch ein paar in meinen Bauchfalten
> 
> 
> boah,nee, jetzt wird's wirklich eklig


 
Hilft bestimmt leuten die Diät Probs.haben.  ^^

Aber mittlerweile werden Maden ja auch in der Medizin am Lebenden Patienten angewendet,wenns hilft ist doch jut.

lg


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

im gemüsefach liegt gemüse, im fleischfach liegt fleisch.....wenn du extra kühler im keller hast, bist ein großwildjäder


----------



## Downbeat (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

äh bei mir stehen die auch so mit im Kühlschrank in der Küche. Meine Freundin stört`s nicht.


----------



## gründler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



strawinski schrieb:


> im gemüsefach liegt gemüse, im fleischfach liegt fleisch.....wenn du extra kühler im keller hast, bist ein großwildjäder


 
Ich hab ne Tiefkühlzelle,4 Kühler im Haus(2 für Köder,2 für Happa) und 3 Truhen,und noch nen Schlachtraum.

Aber Großwildjäger bin ich nicht,Hochwild da schon eher.

Ach ja und Energieklasse A oder sowas halt,jedenfalls keine Stromfresser Umweltsünder......habe nach und nach umgerüstet auf neue Geräte mit Display.......

lg


----------



## proangler (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

du musst einfach ein etwas größeres gefäß nehmen wie eine alte buterbrot dose oder so aber es muss luft durchkommen

bitte und 

petri


----------



## strawinski (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

ja genau die richtige größe


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

kleiner tipp falls es noch nicht genant wurde:

die maden in einem dunklen behälter aufbewahren, also sodass kein licht rankommt.


----------



## strawinski (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

ich glaube im kühlschrank ist gar keins, wenn er zu ist...genau weiß ich das aber net...#q


----------



## ricardo.s (13. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

habe auch 2 dosen gek. und nun in eine luftdichte dose getan das war vor 2wochen nun bewegen sich nur  noch ganz langsam


----------



## thanatos (14. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



strawinski schrieb:


> ich glaube im kühlschrank ist gar keins, wenn er zu ist...genau weiß ich das aber net...#q




 siehste genau des halb haben die schotten keine
kühlschränke und angeblich ziehen die schwaben vorsichts-
halber den stecker aus der dose #6:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



ricardo.s schrieb:


> habe auch 2 dosen gek. und nun in eine luftdichte dose getan das war vor 2wochen nun bewegen sich nur  noch ganz langsam



Komisch, man sollte doch meinen, die geraten in Panik kurz bevor sie ersticken.

Maden brauchen wie jedes Lebewesen Sauerstoff.


----------



## White Carp (14. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Würde den Lieferant ändern. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch nur an der Temperatur deines Kühlschrankes, vielleicht stimmt etwas nicht mit dem Kühlschrank.


----------



## fenmaus (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

_*Guten morgen Jungs,
es liegt nicht nur am Händler,sondern bei den Käufern.
1.Maden brauchen auch Luft zum Atmen, wie jedes Lebewesen, oder wie würdes du regagieren,wenn man dir eine Plastiktüte über den Kopf gibt.|kopfkrat Maden gehören nicht den  kleinen Wegwerfdosen#d,sondern in größere Dosen mit kleine Löcher im Deckel.
2.Halten die Maden bei 0°C am Besten,und im normalen Kühlschrank wo die Lebensmittel zum tägliche gebrauch drin sind hat 7°C.ca.
3.Dann kommt es darauf an wie lange du deine Maden vom Händler bis zu dir nach Hause bringst.Wenn sie da schon viel Wärme abbekommen, oder stundenlang im Auto liegen bei ???°C.,*_  *dann halten sie nicht mehr lange.**
4.noch ein Tip, laß dir euch offene Maden geben.*
 *5.Achtet mal beim nächsten Einkauf euerer Maden, wo sie beim Händler drin sind? Ob sie in einen Kühlschrank mit den Würmern zu sammen sind, wenn dies der Fall ist,dann halten sie auch nicht lange mehr,da der Kühlschrank zu warm ist, da Würmer es nicht zu kalt wollen.*
 *So nun hoffe ich habe euch ein bisschen aufgeklärt, solltet ihr noch mehr fragen haben zu diesen Thema,was ich weis gebe ich euch weiter.
*
*Gruß*
*fenmaus
*


----------



## Flussbarsch1 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

verpuppte Maden(caster) bringen in Kombination mit nichtverpuppten auch sehr gute, je nach Fischart vielleicht sogar noch bessere Fangerfolge.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



ricardo.s schrieb:


> habe auch 2 dosen gek. und nun in eine luftdichte dose getan das war vor 2wochen nun bewegen sich nur  noch ganz langsam




*Also bitte.
Quäl die armen Dinger doch nicht so.#d

Töte sie schnell und waidgerecht so:* *


Zuerst fixierst du die Made mit Daumen und Zeigefinger der linken Hand, am besten kurz hinterm Kopf, damit sie nicht um sich beißt!* *
Die rechte Hand hält derweil einen kräftigen Knüppel, der 12cm Durchmesser nicht überschreiten braucht.
Dann vor ihrem Gesicht Fisimatenten machen und der Made dabei tief in die Augen schauen.|bigeyes
Wenn du ganz sicher bist, dass sie völlig abgelenkt ist, holst du mit dem Knüppel aus und schlägst ihr kräftig zwischen die Ohren.
Danach sollte sie mit verdrehten Augen ruhig auf dem Rücken vor dir liegen.
Jetzt ist der Moment ihr vorsichtig den Strick um den Hals zu legen...#6|supergri*


----------



## White Carp (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also bitte.
> Quäl die armen Dinger doch nicht so.#d
> 
> Töte sie schnell und waidgerecht so:
> ...




|good: Nicht schlecht ... 
ich find deine Idee vom weidgerechten töten der Maden eine super Sache... deine Story ist richtig gut geworden#6#6#6

I like it. 

Gruß White Carp


----------



## valentin99 (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

wieviel maden muss man den so aufn haken pakken?????


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. April 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

Für kleine Fische reicht eine am winzigen Haken und für größere Fische kann so ein Bündel auch aus 12 und mehr Maden(am entsprechenden Haken) bestehen.:m




White Carp schrieb:


> |good: Nicht schlecht ...
> ich find deine Idee vom weidgerechten töten der Maden eine super Sache... deine Story ist richtig gut geworden#6#6#6
> 
> I like it.



thx


----------



## xnfxngxr97 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Problem mit Maden...*

huhu wenn dein hämndler sie hatt - kauf dir pinkies halten ewig und bewegen sich wie verrückt die kannst du auch wunderbar mit einer verpuppten made anbieten


----------

